# Peugeot 206 - cable alternador/piloto de bateria



## DJ T3 (Ene 21, 2018)

Hola gente.
Ando buscando informacion de un peugeot 206 diesel año 2000, creo que es "Full mux", sobre la conexion que va del alternador hasta el tablero de instrumentos donde se encuentra el piloto (o luz) que indica la correcta carga dr la bateria (con el simbolo de bateria).
Les cuento.
A este auto se le cayo al dueño anterior, el pre/post calentador de las bujias, éste toma los 12v desde el alternador directamente, y sin fusible intermedio, por medio de un ramal electrico. Al hacer contacto con el chasis, hizo un corto que quemo el ramal completo.
Lo mandaron a BsAs a reparar, y lo trajeron un desastre, tan asi, que hubo que modificar, extender y correr de lugar muchas conexiones, aparte de lo desastrozo del trabajo.
A todo esto, se les olvido poner el cable para la señal que va al alternador.
El electricista que lo tenia antes, me dijo que busque (vaya tocando) con una lamparita y masa, en el conector que hay del lado del conductor, debajo del filtro de aire y la bateria (en los diagramas pone como "IC02A"), hasta que en el tablero se ilumine el piloto de bateria.
Hecho esto, no se ilumino nunca.
Entonces queria saber si saben o tienen el pinout de ese conector para poder volver a poner el cable al alternador, ya que el resto anda todo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2018)

Fijate si ese alternador lleva salida para lámpara indicadora en tablero.

También ver que sus 3 pequeños díodos internos para ello no se hayan quemado.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2018)

Marca del alternador?
Fijate si este manual te sirve https://zofti.com/descargar/manual-taller-peugeot-206/


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 21, 2018)

Tengo un par de manuales, y creo que ese lo eh bajado ya.
El alternador funciona con la lamparita, por eso no arranca.
Al momento lo "puenteo" con una lamparita comun de no se cuantos watts. El alternador anda perfecto, pero dandole la señal como dije.
No encuentro el conector en el auto, no se por donde va ese cable, ya que no estan indicados en el auto. En el manual es el cable 1070, 1072, y el conector es IC02A.
Segun vi en una foto de una berlingo, el conector es el que mensione arriba, pero fisicamente tiene 36 vias, y en los diagramas aparecen con menos....


----------



## pandacba (Ene 21, 2018)

Te pregunte, por la marca del alternador, no la has mencionado.
Te has fijado si la lámpara funciona? debes llegar a la parte posterior del tablero?
Que tipo de regulador lleva? esta en el alternador o es externo? que denominación lleva?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 21, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Te pregunte, por la marca del alternador, no la has mencionado.



En estos momentos estoy trabajando. Igualmente da igual, ya que lo que necesito no es saber si el alternador anda o no, sino donde va el vendito cable.



pandacba dijo:


> Te has fijado si la lámpara funciona? debes llegar a la parte posterior del tablero?



La verdad que no. Asi mismo no se donde se conecta el alternador. Mas precisamente lo llaman "excitador" a ese conector


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2018)

Mira esto, esta lo que buscashttp://pepopolis.blogspot.com.ar/2013/04/206-mux-diagrama-de-cableados.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2018)

Quitás un borne de la batería y buscás continuidad entre la salida para lámpara del alternador y las conexiones de ese conector . . .


----------



## sergiot (Ene 22, 2018)

Recordá que el punto del campo en el alternador cuando no gira o no carga es casi masa, por eso enciende la luz del tablero, si para probar encontrar el cable usaste otro foquito, es posible que no encienda nunca, además tienen una resistencia en paralelo al foquito por si este se quema, asi no te quedas sin carga.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 22, 2018)

Todo lo que te dice sergio esta en el diagrama de mi último link


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 23, 2018)

El diagrama lo tengo, el tema es cuando paso a la realidad, que no encuentro lo que dice alli.
Por cierto, gracias a todos, ya pude resolver el problema.
Se ve que les encanto jugar un rato y se olvidaron de colocar los foquitos, hasta incluso algunos porta foquitos estaban desaparecidos.
Ya puse todo como tendri*í*a que ir, y pude encontrar el *b*endito cable que estaba arrancado de la ficha que men*c*ion*é* anteriormente.
Una locura lo que hicieron.
Mil gracias a todos.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 23, 2018)




----------



## soulblack (Ene 24, 2018)

En un 206 a gasolina y en la mayoria que trabajan con ecus,el cable va hacia la computadora (ecu) y de ahí envía la señal al cluster,si dices que hubo corto o revisa cluster o ecu.Aunque  desconozco si en diesel  es igual


----------



## Armando gamboa (Abr 15, 2021)

En mi caso al alternador le  pusieron un fo*qu*ito para indicar cuando carga pero tengo el mismo problema*,* cuales son los ca*b*les originales *qu*e van al alternador*,* vaya al conector.
Alguien podrá  de*c*irme cuáles son por*_*fa*or,* muchas gracias



DJ T3 dijo:


> El diagrama lo tengo, el tema es cuando paso a la realidad, que no encuentro lo que dice alli.
> Por cierto, gracias a todos, ya pude resolver el problema.
> Se ve que les encanto jugar un rato y se olvidaron de colocar los foquitos, hasta incluso algunos porta foquitos estaban desaparecidos.
> Ya puse todo como tendri*í*a que ir, y pude encontrar el *b*endito cable que estaba arrancado de la ficha que men*c*ion*é* anteriormente.
> ...


En el mio paso lo mismo y no *h*a*ll*o esos cables  *qu*e van al conector del arnés del alternador.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 15, 2021)

Ya no tengo ese auto, pero recuerdo que el cable era una mas gordo que los demas, y creo que iba al centro de la ficha.
Del alternador salen creo que 2 cables bien gruesos para la bateria, y 2 o 3 mas, que son las señales.
El funcionamiento es simple, en resumidas cuentas, el foquito aparte de indicar que el alternador está en funcionamiento (se apaga el foquito, y cuando no está funcionando, se prende), tambien realiza la activacion del circuito de regulacion.
Si en tu caso el foquito trabaja bien, el problema es otro.
Podrias subir fotos del conector, del alternador y todos sus cables?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/threads/tuto-¿cómo-subir-archivos-xenforo.157730/


----------



## sergiot (Abr 20, 2021)

El foquito del tablero tiene una resistencia en paralelo, normalmente porque si se quema el foquito te dejaria de cargar, lo que hace el foquito es darle tensión a la bobina del rotor asi comienza a generar, y una vez que genera carga, el foquito se apaga porque del lado de la bobina aparece tensión positivo, y el alternador queda cargando por medio de esos 3 diodos secundarios que realimentan la bobina, el regulador maneja esa parte de la realimentación.


----------

